# Einstiegsgehalt als Penetrationstester / Hacker / Whitehat / Auditor



## MCIglo (26. Dezember 2004)

Wollte nur eben mal nachfragen, ob es hier Penetrationstester aufm Board gibt, und wie das Gehalt so im Schnitt aussieht.

Danke


----------

